# Anyone get out in the aftermath of the storm?



## Mike Harvey (Oct 10, 2003)

We did not get enought down here on Monarch to get out in. I saw some pics from Loveland. Anyone else get out? I am fired up for some winter!


----------



## Yonder_River (Feb 6, 2004)

Here's some more pics. 

http://www.tetongravity.com/forums/showthread.php?t=36693


----------

